# Hawthorne Speedometer Restoration



## patricksdad (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello All,

I am  looking for some insight on how to open up my Hawthorne speedometer and clean the foggy glass housing.; and how to test if mileage counter.

Thanks for any input


----------



## Gordon (Oct 7, 2020)

I believe that the bezel on most of the bicycle speedometers are just pressed on, so you need to carefully work it off with a thin bladed screwdriver or something similar.


----------



## patricksdad (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok thanks Gordo, I ll have my wife do the removal. She's a little more precise and patient. Will get back on the redo.

Nice race this year between the Twins and Sox, with Cleveland a 1/2 step behind


----------

